# New Trailer And Already Doing Mods



## BIGDODGE (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello there we just got our first outback its a 27 rds ish very nice trailers well the last week i have done some mods that include a hardwood floor took out the carpet in the main living room but left the dinnet and front bedroom for now looks sharp and did some wood trim to finish the look also made a drawer out of the flip thingy added hooks and bins to store stuff also made drawers for under the couch what a wast off space there i installed a hose reel for the power cord works great and gives more room also installed a big cat batterie there great they last for 3 weeks or more on no charge during lol I bought a ez flex flip axle kit now im waiting for that to show up the next week ill be building a rear hitch and in the back wall Im making a door under the slide with a ramp 2 feet by 2 feet so i can put my genarator inside there its a 7500 wats oops a bit big but i can run more trailers and tools off of it. if you guys know of other cool mods let me know also Im new to this whole computer stuff and have no idea how to uploud pictures any input? once i know how ill uploud the mods thanks


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

A 7500 watt gen probably weighs in the 150 - 200 pounds range. Make sure the floor under the storage area can handle that concentrated weight.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Just keep searching around this site and you will find many awesome mods. My mod list includes external speakers, built-in awning lights, rear hitch for carrying bikes, storage for my slide-out supports, flat screen tv mount, and misc hooks and storage upgrades. My to-do list includes round portals for easy access to propane tank shut-offs, flip-down storage compartment for sewer line stuff, shur-flo fan install, built-in shoe rack, and more inside storage improvements. I am not sure which I like better, camping or modding...hmmm...not sure...


----------



## BIGDODGE (Jun 30, 2010)

ya the gen is 200 lbs and i was gona make the floor stronger by adding some steel from the belly that also builds into the trailer hitch I just got the fridge recall done took 20 min. I like those mods you did ill have to look into that thank you


----------



## BIGDODGE (Jun 30, 2010)

well we had the trailer for about 5 weeks now and traveld around 6200 km with it so its being used the last 2 days i installed the ez-flex and axle flid wow that works very well alot smoother ride and eazer on the truck im very happy with that mod also installed outdoor speakers and awnning lights The rear of the trailer was starting to come apart dealer told me must be broken weld so i took that apart and fixed that sorry but keystone should build that alot better back there also made some cellphone holders that plug in and charge them and bolted a small safe down for traveling cash and keys not sure what ill do today with the trailer still have 2 days off before we go to Two Lakes camping for 6 days in the woods not plug ins or water hookups there just the great outdoors


----------

